# Huybers Utopia Stable Mares - test results



## weerunner (Oct 9, 2012)

So I bred 5 mares this year. Have tested 4 so far with the weefoal120 day test which I really love. Have never had a wrong result from this particular test.

Here are the results thus far: (one line means pregnant)

Marcella, pregnant, due end of February







Nellie, pregnant, due end of March but is for sale, so may not be here then:






And lastly , Ladybug at day 136 (pregnant) and Fly, non pregnant.






One more to test next month.

Here is my stallion, Taylor Made. He was only 1.5 when he bred these mares, so I think he did a wonderful job.






Looking forward to the new year and seeing what my boy can produce.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 9, 2012)

Oooooo exciting times ahead Amanda!! Well done Taylor Made!


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2012)

YAY more babies for Amanda!!!

pity Fly isn't in foal



can we see some pics of this years foals pretty pretty please? 

can't wait to watch your girls again! Woohoo!


----------



## Wings (Oct 10, 2012)

Shame about Fly



but yay about the others!


----------



## weerunner (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are some pics of the 2012 foals. All are sold except for Terre now. Terre is the solid bay fellow in the second pic. He is also for sale and I have a possible sale on him but no deposit as of yet. It's been a successful year here.

Charming - Marcella's colt






Terre - Nellie's colt






Blossom - Ladybug's filly






Kato - Carmel's colt






Charlie - Buffy's colt






6 foals born, 5 colts, and 1 filly. I'm hoping next year is a filly year.


----------

